# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  The Next Rembrandt, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Website - nextrembrandt.com

youtube.com/@thenextrembrandt2907

twitter.com/nextrembrandt

----------


## Airicist

The Next Rembrandt

Published on Apr 5, 2016




> Blurring the boundaries between art and technology, we set out on a challenge to see if the great Master can be brought back to life to create a new painting 
> 
> The Next Rembrandt is a collaboration between:
> ING / Microsoft / TU Delft / Mauritshuis / Rembrandthuis

----------


## Airicist

The Next Rembrandt reveal

Published on Apr 5, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article ""New" Rembrandt Created, 347 Years After the Dutch Master's Death"
The painting was created using data from more than 168,000 fragments of Rembrandt’s work

by Erin Blakemore
April 5, 2016

----------

